# Kansas City TJet Shoot Out



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

*2nd Annual*​*HOTracks T-Jet Shootout*​*Saturday October 24, 2009*​​*Doors Open at 8:00 am*​*Drivers Meeting 8:45 am*​*Qualifying begins at 9:00 am *​*Racing starts at 10:00 am*​​*$10 Entry Fee for entire event*​*Friday Night Practice $3 per driver 6PM to 9PM*​​*2 Race Classes – Pro Stock and Stock*​*Skinny Tire Racing on the HOTracks Roval*​*Pro Stock*
· *Muscle Car bodies*
· *basically a FRAY car with skinny tires*
*Stock*
· *basically a NITRO or VHORS Stock*
*Refer to the Official Rules for this event for specifics*
*Only 1 car per driver per class will be entered.*​
*IROC races on the Max Track during the Race Day*​
Questions – Contact Jack Lamb 816-536-7266 or email [email protected].
Entry is RSVP to Jack or HOTracks

*HOTRacks will be open Friday Night from 6:00 pm to 9:00pm for practice and tuning. $3 fee per driver for practice. IF YOU PRACTICE FRIDAY NIGHT YOU MUST TECH FRIDAY NIGHT*

*Food and Drink not provided. There will be a 1 hour lunch break. Drinks will be available to purchase..*
​*HOTracks will have parts available for purchase the entire event*​​*Also I will be asking several of the local KC guys to volunteer to help people with car setup and tuning on Friday Night.*
*OFFICIAL RULES*​​*PRO STOCK – Body must be an American Muscle Car*

No Lexan Bodies allowed, Must be an accepted T-Jet body legal in one of the following Organizations, FRAY, VHORS or NITRO. Body may have glass removed but a front windshield is required and may be Lexan but no tape. Body may be lightened and lowered,Wheel wells may be trimmed and posts trimmed. 
*Only original Aurora Thunderjet chassis with non-plated copper electrical components are allowed**. Any original Aurora T-jet two-lamination gray pole armature with original commutator and original unmodified windings may be used. The armature may be balanced and/or trued. Each pole must be at or above 16.0 OHMs. **Any original Aurora Thunderjet magnets or Johnny Lightning / Auto World/AFX /Tuffone magnets may be used. Magnets may be sanded to fit chassis. No exaggerated sanding is allowed to close the arm gap. No Magnet Shims**. Any Flat top Carbon Brush is allowed and X to score brush is allowed. Gear Plate rails may be trimmed Tires/Wheels and axle will have maximum width of 1.085”.*.JL *Bodies that slightly exceed this width are legal.** Guide Pin must be plastic, countersinking is allowed. *No Metal rear wheels, any plastic after market wheel allowed. Rear Tires will be Silicone. Spacers are allowed on the rear crown and on the axles outside of the chassis.
Building Rule of Thumb – This is similar to a FRAY car that has been modified with Skinny Tires. 

*Stock Rules - Body will be a JL/AW or Stock Aurora T-Jet*

Body cannot be lightened. Wheel wells cannot be trimmed. Original Windows/Bumpers must be in place. Body Posts may be trimmed to lower body,Gear Plate rail may not be trimmed. Arms must be min. 16.0 Ohm per pole and may be Balanced but not Trued or Modified. Magnets must be Original Aurora T-Jet. No Shims,Spacers only allowed on axles outside of chassis. Minimum Tire diameter is .350. Rear Tires will be Commercially Available Silicone Tires. No Metal Wheels allowed Brushes may not be scored. Brushes must be flat copper example , Wizard. Gears may be lapped and polished but must be stock original. Shoes, Only AURORA, MODEL MOTORING, or AMERICAN LINE. Any Axle may be used. Maximum Width is 1.085.*Bodies that slightly exceed this width are legal.*

*RULE INTERPRETATION IS DETERMINED BY TECH COMMITTTEE*​​​*There will be Tech on Friday Night. Cars impounded after Tech. If you practice on Friday night you must Tech Friday night.*

*Only 1 car per driver per class will be entered.*
​*RACE FORMAT*​*Friday Night – **Open Practice 6PM to 9PM for $3 fee. If drivers exceed 8 then 2 minutes per lane with rotation. *

*Also I will be asking several of the local KC guys to volunteer to help people with car setup and tuning on Friday Night.*


*Saturday Morning*
*8:00 AM Track opens for Practice – 2 min per lane with Rotation.*
*· **If you practiced Friday night you cannot practice*
8:00 AM Tech is open – All Cars impounded after tech
8:30 AM All cars should be in Tech
8:30 Practice ends
8:45 Tech closes
8:45 AM Drivers meeting – Draw for number
9:00 AM Qualifying begins – Driver given 5 laps each class best hot lap 
Stock Class racing begins after qualifying with 1 minute practice before first heat.
2 minute heats – Qualify by Lap totals – winner moves up
Unlimited move ups

Lunch Break – 1 Hour

Pro Stock Class racing begins with 1 minute practice before first heat.
2 minute heats – Qualify by Lap totals – winner moves up
Unlimited move ups


There will be IROC racing on the MaxTrak while the T-Jets are racing. Classes will be announced.

When Drivers finish their heat they are asked to help marshall the next heat. The first heat will be marshaled by the top 7 qualifiers.


Trophy Presentations.

This event is based on the honor system. The Tech Nazi’s have the right of rule interpretation and decision. Please do not abuse the rules and prepare your cars within the sprit of “simple easy for everyone to build a competitive car cheaply”.


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

are you going to this i maybe there


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I'm thinkin' about it.


----------

